# logiciel pour telecharger plus vite



## TITOUX (15 Septembre 2006)

Salut à tous 
Connaissez vous un logiciel qui permette de telecharger plus vite une chanson ou un d.V.D


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Septembre 2006)

pour la musique itunes


----------



## TITOUX (16 Septembre 2006)

et pour les logiciels


----------



## TITOUX (16 Septembre 2006)

où pour les films


----------



## divoli (16 Septembre 2006)

C'est une des caractéristiques d'iGetter. C'est un logiciel payant, mais tu peux l'essayer en démo.


----------



## TITOUX (16 Septembre 2006)

Bien !!!!  Rien de gratos?????


----------

